# I am not a climbing frame!



## Hally (Apr 22, 2012)

Every time Diego is around me he tries to climb as high up me as he possibly can. Is this normal? He is one year old now, and did not hibernate, so is a fair size and when he climbs it is really starting to hurt. Just seems an odd thing for him to be doing.

Other than that all is great. You just have to love Tegus


----------



## ilovelizards (Apr 22, 2012)

mine dose that to and he is about a year and a half..


----------



## Hally (Apr 22, 2012)

It wasn't to bad when he was little but now;

a) it hurts!

b) he isn't really that agile anymore and always seems ready to fall off


----------



## Dana C (Apr 22, 2012)

Eva is that way as well. She is about 28" now and is absolutely insistent about climbing on me. When I am in the bathroom sitting on the floor, she runs up my leg, up my shirt to my shoulder which isn't too bad. However, several times a session she wants to be on top of my head and won't take no for an answer. I now wear a hat as her needle sharp nails were tearing me up. As my avatar indicates, I am largely bald so that makes it more painful.
I am pleased that she wants to be on me but enough already.


----------



## Hally (Apr 22, 2012)

Glad it is not just me then! The interaction is great, would be even better if it hurt less though.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 22, 2012)

I have two that insist on doing the same! I don't know why they enjoy it so much. If I took them off 30 times they would attempt getting back up EVERY time! I clip their nails regularly which does help a lot though.


----------



## xzombiex (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine does that to me ALL the time! He loves being on my head, I walk around the house wearing him as a hat most of the time. It is pretty painful though, I constantly have scratches on my chest/neck. He also likes to slide down my face, it used to be funny until his nails got sharper lol. One morning he thought it'd be a good idea to poop in my hair, right before I had an appointment at the salon. Fun times. Gotta love 'em though!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 22, 2012)

_Some do like to climb but be careful like previously mentioned it's not as comfortable as they get bigger and have sharper nails. As stubborn as they can be when they want something, it's a hard habit to break. 

I let Dino do it until he got bigger, after working with him to get him to stop,..  every so often he would still try it._


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 22, 2012)

Sounds fun. Mine doesnt like climbing on me at all. If I put her on my lap, she will crawl off. The only time she climbs on me, is to climb over me to get to somewhere else.


----------



## spark678 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine tries climbing up on me too. Hes becoming a big guy at 9 months old and 3ft. I need to invest in some nice nail cutters. If I am sitting down I try and block his path if he is looking up at me on my lap that way he goes around me. Also every time he climbs up on me it seems hes going to fall off because they are so big.


----------



## tresh (Apr 24, 2012)

For some reason, when Ammy is ready to go into her 'hide' mode, she tries to climb all the way to the top of my head. Disentangling lizard claws from long hair is not fun, lol.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 24, 2012)

My tegu (9 months,28") would much rather climb on me than let me hold him,it was cute and fun for both of us at first,but now its just fun for him. Those nails! I brought a nail clipper for reptiles,but i'm a bit hesitant as to using it or not,for now i just have some slate on the basking area to help ware those nails down(not really working lol)...


----------

